# How many men dress up for sex?



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Many men seem to want women to dress up regularly for sex. So what about the guys? Not suggesting you should wear women's lingerie, but how many of you do role play costumes or at least _something _sexy?

If you do, what kinds of things do you wear?

Are you comfortable doing it?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd like to say that this will be interesting; but, we both know that there will be maybe one genuine response.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a couple pieces from Skiviez as I figured fair play. I don’t think it does much for my wife but sometimes I will wear a pair around the house just to walk around with my junk hanging out.

My wife kind of does like those smaller compression shorts style boxers. I have a few pairs from different places like Savage X (mostly women’s stuff but some men’s stuff) and Bamboo (same). Basically if I buy my wife pieces from a place that does mens I will order a pair of those compression boxers but usually they sell out fast for some reason.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> I'd like to say that this will be interesting; but, we both know that there will be maybe one genuine response.


Yep, but I'm hoping for surprises.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

BTW ladies if you look up that Skiviez site I mentioned earlier the male models on there are grossly deformed.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

She sometimes requests me in a fresh bath towel wrapped around the waist. It's her thing, so I indulge her every time.

I've asked her if she ever wants to see me walk into the bedroom in a suit, etc. but nope to that. Just the towel.

She'll also request that I don't shave for a week, she likes to switch between mountain man and business man.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I think the question is whether men even can dress up for sex??

Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?

Other than male strippers dressing up in cop or firefighter or construction worker costumes for their stage performances, is there even any kind of male clothing for the bedroom that turns women on?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

theloveofmylife said:


> Many men seem to want women to dress up regularly for sex. So what about the guys? Not suggesting you should wear women's lingerie, but how many of you do role play costumes or at least _something _sexy?
> 
> If you do, what kinds of things do you wear?
> 
> Are you comfortable doing it?


I am a suit.

And as a suit is the female equivalent to a bikini for men...

It is only correct to say that I dress up for sex everyday.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I first started dating my wife after a few months we went away for a weekend together. The first night in the hotel I got into bed and she went into the bathroom to “get ready” When she came out she had a really sheer nightdress on, she stood there looking at me and simultaneously the two of us started laughing. 
That was the end of sexy nightwear lol.
We sleep together naked.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

theloveofmylife said:


> Many men seem to want women to dress up regularly for sex. So what about the guys? Not suggesting you should wear women's lingerie, but how many of you do role play costumes or at least _something _sexy?
> 
> If you do, what kinds of things do you wear?
> 
> Are you comfortable doing it?


Well..... I am not too elaborate but I do wear the kind of underwear that Mrs. C finds appealing.

I also have a couple of pairs for special occasions.

One I refer to as my Captain America and the other is Superman.🙂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> I think the question is whether men even can dress up for sex??
> 
> Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?
> 
> Other than male strippers dressing up in cop or firefighter or construction worker costumes for their stage performances, is there even any kind of male clothing for the bedroom that turns women on?


I think men are sexier in partial clothes than out of them. I liked scarf wearers, leather pants, leather jackets. My favorite pair of leather pants I ever saw were red and they had ovals cut up the side of the thigh. I like rock clothes and western clothes. And my favorite thing on a man is long interesting hair that has some style and isn't just overgrown because they haven't gotten a hair cut in two years.

But I can't stand spandex on a man, whether it's bike shorts or underwear that's too tight.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> When I first started dating my wife after a few months we went away for a weekend together. The first night in the hotel I got into bed and she went into the bathroom to “get ready” When she came out she had a really sheer nightdress on, she stood there looking at me and simultaneously the two of us started laughing.
> That was the end of sexy nightwear lol.
> We sleep together naked.


Real life!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Ok, we all know that people do weird things in relationships that would make other people think WTF! 😂 I will be straight honest here and you can laugh ☺

She has gotten me cheetah print underwear with a little hole in the front for the love stick to be exposed. I have leather masks to be blindfolded. She enjoys me in some super hero costumes. She has gotten me to wear her underwear and says it's sexy lol.

I am glad none of y'all will ever see me! 😂 🙈


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Andy1001 said:


> When I first started dating my wife after a few months we went away for a weekend together. The first night in the hotel I got into bed and she went into the bathroom to “get ready” When she came out she had a really sheer nightdress on, she stood there looking at me and simultaneously the two of us started laughing.
> That was the end of sexy nightwear lol.
> We sleep together naked.


When we first got married, I walked around the apartment in boxers. She walked around in a long sleeve silk set of pajamas. It was hot as hell outside and the AC only does so much. She is leaning back on me and slightly sweating saying it's muggy. I just grab the top of her PJs and rip it open 😂. It was a little shock at first but she said much better! 😂 😂

Until our kid arrived or it was cold out, she only wore panties around the apartment at night after that 😜


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> I think the question is whether men even can dress up for sex??
> 
> Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?
> 
> Other than male strippers dressing up in cop or firefighter or construction worker costumes for their stage performances, is there even any kind of male clothing for the bedroom that turns women on?


 What? You who have supposedly bedded more women than Carter has pills does not know the answer to your own question? What is the world coming to.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Ok, we all know that people do weird things in relationships that would make other people think WTF! 😂 I will be straight honest here and you can laugh ☺
> 
> She has gotten me cheetah print underwear with a little hole in the front for the love stick to be exposed. I have leather masks to be blindfolded. She enjoys me in some super hero costumes. She has gotten me to wear her underwear and says it's sexy lol.
> 
> I am glad none of y'all will ever see me! 😂 🙈


She's keeping you busy!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> I have a couple pieces from Skiviez as I figured fair play.


If you own SM1042 - Aphrodite's Bikini, I am for sure going to throw up. Nothing like seeing a 240 pound guy in an abbreviated cheerleader's skirt. Even your cat would revolt or at least run away from home.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> If you own SM1042 - Aphrodite's Bikini, I am for sure going to throw up. Nothing like seeing a 240 pound guy in an abbreviated cheerleader's skirt. Even your cat would revolt or at least run away from home.


Hahaha I laughed out loud. No I don’t have that piece.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Horse head and violin case… seems to be working.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?


Even a pair of satin boxers or something? Not talking lacies here, but don't look at the site @ccpowerslave mentioned. Most of it is 🤮 IMO, although I guess some people like lacies on men?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> BTW ladies if you look up that Skiviez site I mentioned earlier the male models on there are grossly deformed.


Not to mention not interested in women!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> If you own SM1042 - Aphrodite's Bikini, I am for sure going to throw up. Nothing like seeing a 240 pound guy in an abbreviated cheerleader's skirt. Even your cat would revolt or at least run away from home.


I'd honestly be afraid to wear any of those man panties around a cat. . .


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t think it does much for my wife


I don't think your wife is their targeted audience...


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

My current girlfriend likes flannel pajama bottoms or jeans and nothing else.  

Granted, they don't often last that long but that's kind of the point of "getting dressed up for sex" (which I kind of find to be an oxymoron anyway).

I'm going to quote a classic (Fanny Hill by John Cleland, 1748) in regards to getting dressed up to seduce:



> But Mrs. _Cole_, in opposition to this, assured me that the gentlemen I should be presented to, were, by their rank and taste of things, infinitely superior to the being touch'd with any glare of dress, or ornaments, such as silly women rather con found, and overlay, than set off their beauty with; that these veteran voluptuaries knew better than not to hold them in the highest contempt, they with whom the pure native charms alone could pass current, and who would at any time leave a sallow, washy, painted dutchess on her own hands, for a ruddy, healthy, firm-flesh'd country-maid: and as for my part, that nature had done enough for me, to set me above owing the least favour to art; concluding withall, that for the instant occasion, *there was no dress like an undress*.


I only really wanted the last part but it is just one sentence and it felt weird only quoting a part or paraphrasing.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

My guy loves it when I wear lingerie and has offered numerous times to wear something specific to bed if I want, but the things I find him super sexy in are things like a specific flannel shirt or a certain jacket. Not really bed wear. I might ask him to wear something like that to bed anyway though, it's a thought ... 🤔

My first ever serious boyfriend once wore a trench coat to bed and nothing else. I found that pretty hot, but maybe I'm weird 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Chaotic said:


> My guy loves it when I wear lingerie and has offered numerous times to wear something specific to bed if I want, but the things I find him super sexy in are things like a specific flannel shirt or a certain jacket. Not really bed wear. I might ask him to wear something like that to bed anyway though, it's a thought ... 🤔
> 
> My first ever serious boyfriend once wore a trench coat to bed and nothing else. I found that pretty hot, but maybe I'm weird 😂


Your first boyfriend was very covert!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

bobert said:


> I don't think your wife is their targeted audience...


Or their targeted sex...

ETA: CCP, I see how you could take this wrong -- I just wanted to say: I was joking (and I should have put the  in there!)


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I will admit to having a few things that my wife likes (mostly jock type stuff -- black silk, red, etc.), also silk boxers and PJs (man are they hot to wear -- luckily they don't stay on long!). I also have leather motorcycle chaps, which she finds interesting!!! -- BUT we haven't actually used those yet (for any non-motorcycle activities!!)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Not to mention not interested in women!


I looked it up and if you aren't careful, you are led to an obviously homosexual site.😆

The actual site has a little more masculine designs though I'm sure it's not everyone's taste.

Mrs. C loves boxer briefs and nothing like what's on the site.


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

I asked my h to buy a kilt... something about a Scottish kilt.. yep


----------



## Dillinger (12 mo ago)

I used to be a suit, and she did like that. Maybe I'll get dressed up and see what happens.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Dillinger said:


> I used to be a suit, and she did like that. Maybe I'll get dressed up and see what happens.


Sure. Dress up and take her out to dinner or something.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

When my XH and I first started dating, his buddy that was good with the ladies told him that women love men in bikini underwear. So he got a bunch of animal print ones. Maybe it works for some women, but seeing a man in a pair of panties does not work for me. I told him I didn’t want to hurt his feelings or control what he wears but the bikinis were an absolute turn off dealbreaker for me. He was so relieved because he hated them too.

I have asked my current husband to come to bed in just his reading glasses and slippers…he thinks he looks old when he wears them but boy do I think he looks hot.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Bluesclues said:


> I have asked my current husband to come to bed in just his reading glasses and slippers…he thinks he looks old when he wears them but boy do I think he looks hot.


My husband looks hot in his reading glasses too.

Yeah, I'll pass on man panties also. I don't mind boxer briefs. Almost anything but tighty whiteys.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> I think the question is whether men even can dress up for sex??
> 
> Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?
> 
> Other than male strippers dressing up in cop or firefighter or construction worker costumes for their stage performances, is there even any kind of male clothing for the bedroom that turns women on?


I think that is the question that needs asked first. What would the ladies like seeing us in?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> I looked it up and if you aren't careful, you are led to an obviously homosexual site.😆
> 
> The actual site has a little more masculine designs though I'm sure it's not everyone's taste.
> 
> Mrs. C loves boxer briefs and nothing like what's on the site.


I could be wrong, but in my experience the main people who like to look at men's junk is men and other men. I'm certain there are exceptions or they never could have sold Playgirl magazine.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Pip’sJourney said:


> I asked my h to buy a kilt... something about a Scottish kilt.. yep


Got a blue ribbon for him?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

I have several nice silk boxers my wife pick out for me and I wear them for her.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

I bought some cheap shammys from Rock Auto with a discount code. I made a Beastmaster loincloth and a bag for some ferrets. The loincloth was a hit. The ferrets in our sex life, not so much.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I rock grey sweatpants before anyone made songs about it.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

maquiscat said:


> I think that is the question that needs asked first. What would the ladies like seeing us in?


My ideal would be a plaid flannel shirt and nothing more. Or at the very least some variety of shirt I can unbutton slowly.

Tight undies don't do it for me unless they're on a near-perfect body and I'm kinda old so it's been decades since I've seen one of those in person.

And please, for the love of everything holy, no socks. Just.... no.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

[QUOTE="Corgi Mum, post: 20511245, member: 3544
And please, for the love of everything holy, no socks. Just.... no.
[/QUOTE]

I pretty much always leave my socks on. Do you think my wool tube socks have been detracting from the appeal of my lingerie all this time?? My guy hasn't complained.
😉


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Chaotic said:


> [QUOTE="Corgi Mum, post: 20511245, member: 3544
> And please, for the love of everything holy, no socks. Just.... no.


I pretty much always leave my socks on. Do you think my wool tube socks have been detracting from the appeal of my lingerie all this time?? My guy hasn't complained.
😉
[/QUOTE]
Women in socks might have a different effect, I was referring to men in socks. Especially wool since I'm allergic


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I can’t wear socks because my feet slide on the hardwood. Before I got those rubber furniture stoppers I used to slide the entire bed around on the floor.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Corgi Mum said:


> I pretty much always leave my socks on. Do you think my wool tube socks have been detracting from the appeal of my lingerie all this time?? My guy hasn't complained.
> 😉


Women in socks might have a different effect, I was referring to men in socks. Especially wool since I'm allergic 
[/QUOTE]
Especially if you are doing either knee or over the knee socks or bobby/ankle socks. Those are almost always a good bet for women.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I typically dress down for sex. I usually have my birthday suit on which IMO looks better than all my other outfits.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chaotic said:


> I pretty much always leave my socks on. Do you think my wool tube socks have been detracting from the appeal of my lingerie all this time?? My guy hasn't complained.
> 😉


If you are wearing lingerie, your guy probably doesn't even notice that you have feet.... Just sayin'


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

theloveofmylife said:


> Many men seem to want women to dress up regularly for sex. So what about the guys? Not suggesting you should wear women's lingerie, but how many of you do role play costumes or at least _something _sexy?
> 
> If you do, what kinds of things do you wear?
> 
> Are you comfortable doing it?


Keeping it real, I don't role play.



oldshirt said:


> I think the question is whether men even can dress up for sex??
> 
> Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?
> 
> *Other than male strippers dressing up in cop or firefighter or construction worker costumes for their stage performances*, is there even any kind of male clothing for the bedroom that turns women on?


There are other outfits, just sayin'. 😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I mostly dress down for sex, after shower and trim, W just wants me naked. Sometimes she wants the leather tool belt only on, that I've loaded with a couple hand tools, and a handful of sex toys in the pouches. 

She begs me to fix a loose bedroom ceiling fan (not loose) on a ladder but has no way to pay.

As you may expect, we come to an agreement. Somehow the ladder, different tools, hot music, and multiple orgasms for her all happen in the play time.

Sometimes in the garage, where we have sturdy work bench, weight bench, and restraints at hand. It's a nice garage, clean and orderly with sound system. Refrigerator. The work bench is solid and easily takes the action no wobbling and I've put rings and hooks all over for application of restraints and anchoring various toys strategically placed for her enjoyment. 

The motorcycle is also considered in sex play. All kinds of positions available. 
Sometimes I play innagoddadavida, Iron Butterfly, Steppenwolf, Ted Nugent Stranglehold, and Kiss while special low lighting and a touch only of scented candles while I capture and ravish her.
PS I worked at a furniture refinishing shop a while in college, come from multiple generations of master carpenters, and can make custom comfortable furniture.

Presently I'm building an x frame, multiple adjustable features, jointed, and can tilt all ways from the center. Comfort is king. Restraints are solid but safe with emergency releases.

Sometimes I add a come-along raise the frame straight up as she's bound. We will enjoy some cannabis, get the music and lighting right and spend quality time exploring each others body. Add a couple mojitos or some smoky Scottish whiskey and we plan an afternoon.

Often I'll start the grill for some oysters and finger foods - while she's in restraints, and with good music, good drink, good spirits, and all the sex and power tools at hand this has always been a great thing for us.

Bear in mind things are trial and error as the perfect play room is created. It takes time, thought, and effort to create an environment that's sexy, hot, and celebratory to her sexiness as well as mine. But the effort is very well worth it. 

So, I guess I dress up sometimes, and we have multiple play rooms that I spend my imaginative time and creation time to most always have a surprise as well.

Well, you asked..... 😎👍👍👍


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Well, you asked..... 😎👍👍👍


There's always one. You do take your sex seriously, though.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> There's always one. You do take your sex seriously, though.


My philosophy is tomorrow we may die, but today we feast, drink, and celebrate the day.

Kind of a loose interpretation of a viking approach to life but some limits.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

In nature it's mostly the males that are the "peacocks" at mating time, not so for humans (with some exceptions), it has developed to "mostly" a female show.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

person I quoted, deleted so I'm deleting


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> In nature it's mostly the males that are the "peacocks" at mating time, not so for humans (with some exceptions)


There are definitely exceptions


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Corgi Mum said:


> My ideal would be a plaid flannel shirt and nothing more. Or at the very least some variety of shirt I can unbutton slowly.
> 
> Tight undies don't do it for me unless they're on a near-perfect body and I'm kinda old so it's been decades since I've seen one of those in person.
> 
> And please, for the love of everything holy, no socks. Just.... no.


That is so hot!

I would love to have that done to me!

...

Oh, **** - are you a dude?

Still, you're old. Vision is a problem, right?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

theloveofmylife said:


> There are definitely exceptions


Like any rule, there's always exceptions. In humans some of those exceptions are so ridiculous that they're cringing/funny 😁


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> There's always one. You do take your sex seriously, though.


What has caught my attention the most in this whole thread is the mention of a clean garage . I thought about our garage ...currently major-cobweb-big-spider territory. A clean garage; oh what a fantasy!


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

🍿 🍿 🍿


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

AandM said:


> That is so hot!
> 
> I would love to have that done to me!
> 
> ...


Definitely NOT a dude ("mum" is the clue) 

Close vision and small font is a bit of a problem. I can still spot socks though!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Corgi Mum said:


> Definitely NOT a dude ("mum" is the clue)
> 
> Close vision and small font is a bit of a problem. I can still spot socks though!


Honestly, you had me at no socks.

Socks in the sack are a crime.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

theloveofmylife said:


> Many men seem to want women to dress up regularly for sex. So what about the guys? Not suggesting you should wear women's lingerie, but how many of you do role play costumes or at least _something _sexy?
> 
> If you do, what kinds of things do you wear?
> 
> Are you comfortable doing it?


Not really role play, but whenever I wear my dress uniform, that usually does it for my wife. I don't wear it often though, just for work. 

Usually I'll just take my shirt off at home.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I can’t wear socks because my feet slide on the hardwood. Before I got those rubber furniture stoppers I used to slide the entire bed around on the floor.


That's one reason I anchored the bed to the floor 😁


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a thing for a man wearing a balaclava.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> I have a thing for a man wearing a balaclava.


I originally read this as baklava. Which is kinda different. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

oldshirt said:


> I think the question is whether men even can dress up for sex??
> 
> Does a male counterpart to lingerie even exist?
> 
> Other than male strippers dressing up in cop or firefighter or construction worker costumes for their stage performances, is there even any kind of male clothing for the bedroom that turns women on?


Sure there is. Early in our marriage, I remember wearing a condom to bed as a fashion accessory my wife appreciated. Sometimes, I would even add a c#ck ring.

OK on a different note now, when my wife wants to go out for a romantic dinner date, she will "suggest" (you are not going to wear that to our date are you!) or guide me on what she wants me to wear.

Similarly, silk or satin pajamas were long ago Christmas or Valentine's day presents. I prefer to get naked, but she did get her way sometimes. 

Then again, Halloween Party costumes allow some couples to get a little wild after the party is over and them come home.

Most women are not as visual as men when it comes to sexual stimulation and arousal, so I would expect less male bedroom attire.


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

Chains, restraints and locks....if that counts as dressing up. Exposed back and thighs are a must, other than that she doesn't seem to have a preference. It helps to pop some Advil before and after


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@SnakePlissken aren't you forgetting something?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I originally read this as baklava. Which is kinda different. 🤣🤣🤣


That, I could go for!


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

Personal said:


> @SnakePlissken aren't you forgetting something?


Are you referring to an eye patch or some other attire I am forgetting?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I originally read this as baklava. Which is kinda different.


Haha I had to Google it. Looks yummy


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Haha I had to Google it. Looks yummy


My wife claims to hate it. I don’t get it, it’s delicious!


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife claims to hate it. I don’t get it, it’s delicious!


It looks delicious and now I want to try it. Wonder if I can buy it here in Scotland or I can find a recipe.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

The most elaborate thing I've ever worn is a Speedo tan line...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

SnakePlissken said:


> Are you referring to an eye patch or some other attire I am forgetting?


Yes I am referring to an eye patch.


----------



## Jane Doe 82 (9 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> BTW ladies if you look up that Skiviez site I mentioned earlier the male models on there are grossly deformed.


*googles Skiviez* 🤣🤣


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

So, women are supposed to enthusiastically wear all manner of things, but guys... no need to step outside their comfort zone? Hmmmmm.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

theloveofmylife said:


> So, women are supposed to enthusiastically wear all manner of things, but guys... no need to step outside their comfort zone? Hmmmmm.


I believe turn about is fair play. My wife isn’t interested.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> So, women are supposed to enthusiastically wear all manner of things, but guys... no need to step outside their comfort zone? Hmmmmm.


If it results in sex, I'll wear it, lol. Not much my wife is into though, other than the birthday suit. There are these underwear she likes when I wear them. They are called Separatec. They bring new twist to pitching a tent.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

BigDaddyNY said:


> If it results in sex, I'll wear it, lol. Not much my wife is into though, other than the birthday suit. There are these underwear she likes when I wear them. They are called Separatec. They bring new twist to pitching a tent.


I got an ad from Hanes this morning. It looks like they are offering the separate pouch.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I’d gladly wear whatever my wife wanted me to for sex. Don’t see her asking for anything but ya never know…


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This thread is funny. Can't say I have a particular article of clothing I'd want my husband to wear for sex. Although I have noticed that clothing related to aspects of 'work' and getting things done turns me on as a lead-up rather than actual shared moments. We just worked on a small project in our yard together. He'd already been working on other stuff, and so was slightly sweaty and dirty, yeah some mud on his face and arms and jeans, and in yard work attire that includes flannel shirt with sleeves rolled up. _Phwoar_!! Maybe he quickly puts mud/dirt across himself and spritzes himself with water and rolls up his sleeves. I kid. Him just doing his thing without recognizing the sexy swagger he has is alluring to me. And so when working _together _and he used his strength while I did another part and our faces were close to one another, the sexual energy was palpable. I whispered, 'Gotdamn you're sexy..' He responded with _that _smile and pulled me in for a smooch. We couldn't down tools in that moment as we needed to get the work finished. Anyway... hot. Unless an 'in the moment' interaction occurs, it wouldn't be a thing for me to have him put on his dirty yard clothes as part of seduction.  On occasion, I like unbuckling his belt and then pulling his belt off. Partly for the tease and the vibe and response between us. A very simple thing that can be very sexy.

When thinking about this topic, I remember that 'back in the day' of early dating he worked at a restaurant and part of his uniform was a waist/half apron and I'd told him I wanted to see him in just that. He set up a date night and made that happen in a very smooth way. Again that connected to his actions related to work at that particular time.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Oh and as it has been suggested before, related to his volunteering role, while there has been flirty banter between us about that and he has indeed offered to wear aspects of that uniform at home I have admittedly been too concerned about it being needed and then missing if he brought it home. And so that's on me. If I said the word, he'd gladly make it happen.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

heartsbeating said:


> On occasion, I like unbuckling his belt and then pulling his belt off. Partly for the tease and the vibe and response between us. A very simple thing that can be very sexy.


Yes to the belt thing! I do that with hubby as well sometimes.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Oh, and to answer the question about what a man could wear when it comes to sex, the only thing I like my husband wearing when we're intimate is his cologne!

I get headaches from strong perfume and cologne, but the one he always uses smells so good!


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

My wife has always had a thing for white naval dress uniforms. No need to look for sexy movies to get her turned on. Just put on the last five minutes of "An Officer and A Gentleman." 

I was attending a week long seminar in Vegas several years ago and she came along. She would show up for our lunch break and we would go to lunch together. So happened that the Navy had some kind of thing going on in the conference room next to mine and they broke up for lunch about the same time as we did. I remember seeing the look on her face every day when the doors would open and all those guys in dress whites came pouring out. I got more sex that week than I did on our honeymoon.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> the only thing I like my husband wearing when we're intimate is his cologne!


Oh, yeah. My husband has this one aftershave, and ... oh my, is it getting warm in here? 🥰


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Usually, I undress for sex, but sometimes she wants cologne and a kilt.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

No costumes in our bedroom. But as mentioned above, enjoy my favorite cologne and some nice boxers.

Oh, +1 to the earlier poster that referred to his manhood as his “love stick” 😆


----------

